# Treats



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe went to her first obedience class today. She did really good! They say you should start of training with treats and then once the dog understands what you're teaching you should slowly ween off of them. Since Chloe is so little it seems like it would be unhealthy to give so many treats though. Does anyone know of a treat that isn't very fattening that I could use? I don't mind making her meals a little smaller on the days we have class, but I want her to be healthy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I cut up Ziwipeak squares into 4 small squares to use as training treats. Our facility asked that we break up treats into tiny pieces for class. I also deducted some from her food on training days since she was getting extra calories. Unless she walked and ran extra in class and then I knew she had "worked off" her treats.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

That's what I was thinking about doing. Did you use the treats or the actual food? Which flavor do you suggest? We don't feed raw over here normally. Chloe eats Fromm Family Puppy.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I used her regular food but their treats are pretty cheap and go a long way!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Mine really loves the ziwipeak treats too. You can break them into as tiny of pieces as you want. Have you tried using her regular food as a treat?


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Mine really loves the ziwipeak treats too. You can break them into as tiny of pieces as you want. Have you tried using her regular food as a treat?


That sounds good. Because the treat I'm using crumbles when you break it too small. Her kibble wouldn't work because it takes her too long to eat a piece since she has to crunch it up. What flavor of ziwipeak do y'all use?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie likes the plain venison. I tried venison and mussel and she wasn't into it. Maybe there's a flavour that's similar to the food she already eats?


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I just use Chili's kibble as traing treats. The pieces are small enough and then I just minus the amount from his meal.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

When I used treats for training,We just used her kibble


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey has separate treats for training purposes, so when she sees me get out the bucket of them, she knows we'll be 'working.' We use the free-dried beef liver treats from Petco. The treats are little cubes, but I break them into pinhead-sized treats. A little goes a long way. The smaller treat you offer, the longer the training session can last before your doggy gets full.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I sometimes make their treats. So, when the dough has been worked to where there is a small piece left, I roll it out very, very thin, then cut into tiny squares with a pizza cutter. They cook quick and when they cool, the break apart and I store them in a zip lock bag! I feel bad sometimes because they are really, really small! But, it's just for training! lol.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I also like the ZiwiPeak treats or food for training, they are really easy to break up into tiny pieces. Blue Buffalo also has some soft treats I used to use for Lion's obedience classes. I think extra treats would be OK on class days, as long as you aren't completely overdoing it.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks y'all. We've been using the ziwipeak food. On days she has class or if we do a lot of training that day we just use the ziwipeak as her dinner or we give her a much small dinner depending on how much she had. But I feel better knowing that she's getting quality food instead of just treats for dinner.


----------

